
Who’s Winning the Self-Driving Car Race? - sethbannon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-07/who-s-winning-the-self-driving-car-race
======
jacksmith21006
Waymo by miles with pun intended. Showed seeing with snow yesterday

------
0x4f3759df
Watch the final 40 minutes of GTC 2018 and you will know who is winning this
race

------
majestik
TLDR: Waymo #1, GM #2, Tesla=?

Also interesting that Apple wasn’t mentioned.

~~~
glenra
Apple is being very Apple about it. They seem to have tried _something_ that
didn't work out or missed its market window so now they're trying something
_else_ which we'll only hear about if it succeeds and works really well.

Unless they partner with BMW and make the equivalent of the Motorola ROKR
phone, I suppose...

